# Install KDE as explained in August MacWorld



## chevy (Jul 29, 2004)

I tried to install KDE as is explained in the August, 2004 edition of MacWorld, and I get the following errors:


```
Setting up kdebase3-shlibs (3.2.2-22) ...
Setting up kdelibs3 (3.2.2-22) ...
QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used
QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used
Warning: kbuildsycoca is unable to register with DCOP.
kbuildsycoca running...
kbuildsycoca: Recreating ksycoca file (/sw/share/services/ksycoca, version 72)
kbuildsycoca: WARNING: Property 'X-KDE-Weight' is defined multiple times (KOfficeFilter)
kbuildsycoca: VFolderMenu::mergeFile: /sw/etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/kde-essential.menu
kbuildsycoca: VFolderMenu::mergeFile: /sw/etc/xdg/menus/kde-settings.menu
kbuildsycoca: VFolderMenu::mergeFile: /sw/etc/xdg/menus/kde-information.menu
kbuildsycoca: Directory and kde-information.directory requires combining!
kbuildsycoca: VFolderMenu::mergeFile: /sw/etc/xdg/menus/kde-screensavers.menu
kbuildsycoca: Directory and kde-system-screensavers.directory requires combining!
kbuildsycoca: Menu applications-kmenuedit.menu not found.
kbuildsycoca: VFolderMenu::mergeFile: 
kbuildsycoca: Processing KDE Legacy dirs for <KDE>
kbuildsycoca: processKDELegacyDirs()
kbuildsycoca: Looking up applications under /sw/share/applications/
kbuildsycoca: Looking up applications under /sw/share/applications/kde/
kbuildsycoca: Moving Settings/Information to Information
kbuildsycoca: 'kfile_ooo.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.calc.template'
kbuildsycoca: 'kfile_ooo.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.draw.template'
kbuildsycoca: 'kfile_ooo.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.impress.template'
kbuildsycoca: 'kfile_ooo.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.global'
kbuildsycoca: 'kfile_ooo.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.math'
kbuildsycoca: 'kfile_ooo.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.template'
kbuildsycoca: '/sw/share/applications/kde/kvoctrain.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-kvtml'
kbuildsycoca: 'khtmlimage.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-portable-anymap'
kbuildsycoca: 'khtmlimage.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-portable-graymap'
kbuildsycoca: '/sw/share/applications/kde/kuickshow.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-psd'

...


Setting up bundle-kde (3.2.2-21) ...
W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/main Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_main_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/crypto Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_crypto_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/main Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_main_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/crypto Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_crypto_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
```

and then whan I run apt-get I get the following:

```
sudo apt-get update 
Password:
Err file: unstable/main Packages
  File not found
Ign file: unstable/main Release                                                              
Err file: unstable/crypto Packages                                                           
  File not found
Ign file: unstable/crypto Release                                                            
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/release/main Packages                                  
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/release/main Release                                                     
Hit http://fink.opendarwin.org 10.3/unstable/main Packages                                                     
Hit http://fink.opendarwin.org 10.3/unstable/main Release                   
Hit http://fink.opendarwin.org 10.3/unstable/crypto Packages                
Hit http://fink.opendarwin.org 10.3/unstable/crypto Release                 
Hit http://fink.opendarwin.org 10.3/stable/main Packages                    
Hit http://fink.opendarwin.org 10.3/stable/main Release                     
Hit http://fink.opendarwin.org 10.3/stable/crypto Packages                  
Hit http://fink.opendarwin.org 10.3/stable/crypto Release                   
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/release/crypto Packages               
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/release/crypto Release
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/current/main Packages
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/current/main Release
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/current/crypto Packages
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/current/crypto Release
Failed to fetch file:/sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/Packages  File not found
Failed to fetch file:/sw/fink/dists/unstable/crypto/binary-darwin-powerpc/Packages  File not found
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/main Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_main_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/crypto Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_crypto_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/main Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_main_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/crypto Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_crypto_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
```


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 5, 2004)

It worked fine for me, do you have dev tools intsalled?


----------



## chevy (Aug 5, 2004)

Yes, but not updated.

I installed QT from apple support site, and everything was ok.


----------



## disinvent (Aug 19, 2004)

how did you fix those errors? i am getting them as well??


----------



## chevy (Aug 19, 2004)

1) I loaded the latest version of the Xcode tools from apple web site
2) I loaded the latest version of QT from apple web site
3) I reloaded KDE and... ok (after nearly one day of compiler !)


----------



## disinvent (Aug 20, 2004)

qt as in quicktime? or am i missing something...


----------



## disinvent (Aug 20, 2004)

also where is the correct spot to add the new address for sources in the sources.list file.. that article is not to clear... thanks guys... i had kde running.. just cant get apt-get going... realized i had xcode 1.1 getting 1.5 now to try again.


----------



## disinvent (Aug 20, 2004)

W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/main Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_main_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/crypto Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_crypto_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/main Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_main_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/crypto Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_crypto_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems

after i do the kde install stage... help what does this mean how can i fix it?!


----------



## disinvent (Aug 20, 2004)

ok so it is an apt-get problem.. someone help me.. kde is running fine.. once im in there and try to get gimp i get this at the end of the download and install...

W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/main Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_main_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/crypto Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_crypto_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/main Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_main_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list file: unstable/crypto Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/_sw_fink_dists_unstable_crypto_binary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems


----------



## Racer D (Aug 20, 2004)

check your /sw/etc/apt/sources.list for any broken links


----------

